# Just bought an 99 A6 Avant 2.8L



## jahease (Mar 20, 2007)

The car is still at the dealer, but I'm picking it up tomorrow. It's dark grey with tan int. and most of the options I think (it has a friggin huge cell phone in the armrest, heated seats, auto mirrors, third row, etc etc).
I actually think I got a good deal 8900 out the door from a dealer. It only has 79k miles, and owned by some old meticulous German car loving guy. Car is in mint shape from what I could tell.
I was wondering if there are any huge issues with these (I was told this year might have some electrical problems?)
I'm so excited I'm literally shaky. I love this car. I've always loved audis, and the a6 avants especially. 



_Modified by jahease at 5:56 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Just bought an 99 A6 Avant 2.8L (jahease)*

hey ease.. big pimpin in the a6.. whats the girl getting..


----------



## jahease (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Just bought an 99 A6 Avant 2.8L (ecj)*

haha how did you find me so quick!
shes not getting anything yet, still looking... found this deal on a whim, and it was too good to pass up, should have it tom. night if you wanna check it out


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Just bought an 99 A6 Avant 2.8L (jahease)*

Timing belt & water pump.


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Just bought an 99 A6 Avant 2.8L (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

is this a non-interference motor..???


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Just bought an 99 A6 Avant 2.8L (ecj)*

No


----------



## md_dingo (Jun 23, 2006)

Here's a link to safety issues/recalls that could affect your car. How do you like it so far? I'm looking at trading up from a Jetta to one in a couple of weeks and I'm psyched about it. 
http://www.internetautoguide.c....html


----------



## jahease (Mar 20, 2007)

****, thats a load of work for a dealer to do, I'd be afraid they'd just mess up other things. 
I love the car, but I haven't been driving it much because I gotta do the timing belt. My bud, ecj, came over w/ his vag com and like alot of people I have something wrong with my abs, and a crank position sensor issue, I think.


----------

